# Living Expenses in Bangkok



## cancillera (Dec 22, 2013)

Apologies for being such a persistent poster, but I have another question.
If my life partner will be able to accompany me on a tourist visa, while we ascertain whether a job offer is forthcoming, would we be able to get by on 30.000 -35.000 Baht per month, if we lead a fairly modest life. The sum would have to cover food, local transport, maybe one meal and drinks out per wekk and ideally also one massage per week. Would that be feasible?

From what I gather, it should be possible, but I am grateful for any input.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

cancillera:

Bangkok is approximately 1,500 square kilometers or 600 square miles. Within Bangkok you will accommodations ranging from squalid inner city slums to ultra-opulence that only the top of the economic ladder can afford. 

You will be able to find reasonable accommodations. Now 30-35kBt/month for two is doable. Whether you and your partner can enjoy living the lifestyle that budget provides is a matter of personal preference, requirements and compromises. 

Check out the Cost of Living cost-of-living comparator and detail your budget in Bangkok. Work from there.

Good luck.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

You might manage on this budget in a rural , non-tourist area but definitely pushing it for a Bangkok budget - THB 50,000 monthly would be more like it for very basic living without frills in a non-central part of the city.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

to clarify - that is living expenses only - not including rent, electricity, water, internet etc?
then there's medical/health insurance to cover.

If the 30,000 is after all the above, manageable but you'll need to budget well for Bangkok.


----------



## LennonL (Feb 11, 2014)

Good advice given by offered - it's doable, but in my opinion that's a very tight budget for two to live on. Bangkok is more expensive than people expect.


----------

